# More angle head quetions



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

I know this topic has been done to death and i have searched past posts and have not really had any luck here its goes. 

How thick does the mud have to be when glazing with an angle head an also second coating them. i have done my second house now with the angle heads. I have the 3 inch and 3.5 inch. I ran the angles and glazed them and i thought they turned out fine , then i tried coating them with the 3.5 inch but they coated pretty thin. I then gave up and started coated them again with the 3 inch and they seemed to look ok. However when i went back to look at them when they were dry i could still see the tape in some spots. I use a compound tube to put in the mud 

Are the angle heads meant to coat thinner then the flusher or what am i doing wrong. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Spent 700 in these an i really want them to work.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you using a roller?


http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/big-little-flushers-2330/


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

moore said:


> Are you using a roller?
> 
> 
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/big-little-flushers-2330/


Yes i am. And its working properly.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't use a compound tube, I zook and angle box. I use a 2.5" on the tape coat and the tape is covered well. I've used 3" and there wasn't enough mud to cover the tape. Get the tape covered on the tape coat and you'll be happy.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

I use a 3 inch tapetech easy roller. turn the arms on the back of it up for glazing then take the off for my final coat. they turn out fine. put my tape on with a tube an use a roller also .


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I assume your using the tin heads so.....

If your using CPT with angle applicator to install your tape, use fairly runny mud, around 6 medium timmy cups minimum (even 7 or 8 cups). And yes use a roller, then your 3" head. Let it dry.

To glaze/flush your angles (coat them), again go with fairly runny mud. Use your CPT and applicator head again to install mud, then with your 3.5 head on a poll, flush them. Direct flushing (angle head on CPT) puts way too much mud on, which leads to longer drying times and too many pin holes in your work.

Now heres the part hand tapers can't get their heads around with machine work. You don't half to bury every inch of the angle tape in mud, you merely half to hide the edge of the tape. Too much mud on the angle tape leads to hair line cracks in the angle point down the road.

So yes the less mud that you can get on with the flushing the better. And when sanding, only sand the edge of the angle, keeping away from the tape. Then detail your work with a sanding sponge when checking with a light.

here is some pics to get the idea across. The 1st pic is a angle done with a 2.5 DM angle head. I nail spotted the one side of the angle.

2nd pic I took the mud off, just like spotting screws. hard to tell in pics, but that would be a very tight coat. and with a very lite sand (no muscle) you will have a angle that will pass for paint.

I finish my angles with a 3.5 can-am, just so you know:yes:


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

Would a 2.5 inch flusher to glaze then a 3 or 3.5 anglehead work?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gam026 said:


> Would a 2.5 inch flusher to glaze then a 3 or 3.5 anglehead work?


what type heads do you have, tin ones or the mechanical

The tin ones are more meant to go small to big. Well the mechanical heads are a each to his own type thing. if you stuck 3 tapers in a room together. odds are the will argue on how to do their angles. All of them will/could be right with their methods. So it's more of a personal reasons thing:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

We use a 2" to wipe tape and a 3" to anglebox . Banjo taped 90% of the time and a roller is a must.Sounds like the bigger head you use may not be wipin tapes tight enough if the 2nd time its not takin a fill. Have not used a head bigger than 2.5" to wipe tape ever so I dont know what the tape is doing. The 3.5 should leave something to cover one would think


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm just getting the hang of my angle heads and corner box after switching from running flushers. I learned using a 3.5" to glaze and a 4" to coat. With the flushers you have to really push them into the corner to get them to work, angle heads on the other hand you only need enough pressure to get it running square. I run my taping mud really thin and make sure not to let them sit very long before i roll and wipe them, when I coat I do one pass with my box to get the mud in the angle then a second almost floating the head in the angle making sure I'm at 45º.
Just play with your mud consistency and pressure and you will figure it out.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Gam 026 - You will find there are several different ways to do it and they are all right. Here is a pol of over 60 other drywallers opinions on which combination to use: 

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/poll-how-you-finishing-your-inside-angles-2824/index2/


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> what type heads do you have, tin ones or the mechanical
> 
> The tin ones are more meant to go small to big. Well the mechanical heads are a each to his own type thing. if you stuck 3 tapers in a room together. odds are the will argue on how to do their angles. All of them will/could be right with their methods. So it's more of a personal reasons thing:yes:


I'm using machanical heads now. I used to use flushers but found there was too much sanding in the edges and sometimes the corner was built up too much with mud. 
The machanical leaves a nice edge but does not seem to leave eniupg mud. Maybr that's how its designrd.


----------

